# Trailer - bed Liner



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 10, 2010)

So has anyone used bed liner on their trailer instead of paint? I've seen on this forum some people mention the self spray bed liner for inside of their boats, but I was curious if anyone used on their trailer. If so does anyone have pictures of how it looks?


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 12, 2010)

I believe Brine did on his Rhyan Craft. Take a look up in the boat mods section. The project is near the top or middle of the first page at the moment.


----------



## Brine (Jul 12, 2010)

Yep, I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. Ace Hardware had it for the least amount of money. $74.99 as I recall.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 12, 2010)

Brine said:


> Yep, I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. Ace Hardware had it for the least amount of money. $74.99 as I recall.




Any chipping or issues with it?? I think I like the black glossy look better, but I dont want to waiste my time and it just get chipped up and have to keep repainting it. Did you do the inside of your fender wells as well? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Brine (Jul 12, 2010)

I didn't stay glossy, and I haven't put enough miles on the trailer to tell you how it will hold up. I did every square inch of the trailer. I can't see how any paint would be more scratch resistant than Herculiner, but I'm no coatings expert either.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 12, 2010)

Brine said:


> I didn't stay glossy, and I haven't put enough miles on the trailer to tell you how it will hold up. I did every square inch of the trailer. I can't see how any paint would be more scratch resistant than Herculiner, but I'm no coatings expert either.



Thanks Brine, when I said glossy i was refering to Rustoleum or some other Semi Gloss paint. I know that Herculiner wont be glossy. I will have to think about it, I am sure it has to be better on durability than paint. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

